# Test Firing My New Personal Defense Glock!



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

This is the link showing the test firing:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Lord! 6 boxes of ammo, that's an entire range session for me.

If I was into reloading I would definitely request the lane to his right and bring a bucket.


----------



## .357mag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

theres the full length vid


----------

